# What is that?



## Ces0809 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey guys just wondering been looking for some time but I'm coming out empty handed I have a plant grow out tank in my garage( no frogs so don't worry) but I've noticed very small insects in the pots I know they are not springtails as I culture them myself so I do know what they look like but just wondering. I did squish a few and the body is soft not hard so I know they thrive in humid environments if you have any idea to what they are please let me know. I am planing on using co2 to kill all bugs but I would still like to know.


----------



## cmk (Aug 29, 2014)

Look up dwarf white isopods. Thats what they look like to me at least.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree. They look Trichorhina.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

isopds, not harmul, beneficial at the least


----------



## Ces0809 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm really sorry guys thanks for all the response here is a better photo of what they are










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

